# Guter RP-Server mit RP gesucht



## Grombash (5. November 2010)

Liebe Buffed-Community,
da ich eigentlich ganz gerne RP spiele und das auf den normalen Servern (zu Recht) nicht möglich ist, habe ich mich gefragt, ob es einen Server gibt, auf dem noch RP betrieben wird. Fraktion wäre in diesem Fall Allianz.
Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen?

Die SuFu habe ich benutzt, allerdings nur Fragen nach RP-PVP-Servern bekommen, mir gehts jedoch in allererster Linie um den RP-Aspekt.

Hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten.

Grombash


----------



## mastergamer (5. November 2010)

Die Aldor.


----------



## Grombash (5. November 2010)

Ich werds ausprobieren, danke!


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2010)

Da wird vorallem Draenei RP betrieben.


----------



## Templer2k (6. November 2010)

Uch bin auf der Silbernen Hand und bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn man weis wo findet man immer RP


----------



## Amraam (17. November 2010)

ich spiel auf den server "Zirkel des Cenarius".

Klar es gibt viele OOCler, aber...

auf Allianz-seite gibts ein parr nette gilden, die richtig RP betreiben.


----------



## williisdead (17. November 2010)

habe gestern mit nem jäger auf "Zirkel des Cenarius" angefangen!
ich werde berichten ....

-willi-


----------



## Korodo (20. November 2010)

Ich beziehe mich da auf einen Text von mir der heute immernoch gilt^^:

Die Aldor ist momentan der aktivste Rollenspiel Realm im deutschsprachigen Realm-Raum den ich kenne.
Man findet dort leicht gutes RP (meistens in den Hauptstädten) und es gibt funktionierende und aktive Theme-Gilden die nicht nur internes RP machen sondern richtig im Open-RP aufeinander treffen. (ich sage das jetzt nur weil es durchaus Server gibt wo das schon nicht mehr der Fall ist)
Natürlich gibt es auch da Bereiche und Spieler die nichts mit RP am Hut haben oder RP betreiben, das die meisten eher ausblenden wollen (ihr wisst was ich meine). Auch sagen viele "Die Aldor" wäre voller Flamer.
Aber dazu sage ich nur: Da wo viele Menschen aufeinander treffen, da gibt es immer verschiedene Meinungen. Wenn eine Gruppe verschiedenster Menschen wächst, wachsen alle Seiten, die "Gute" und die "Schlechte". 
VOn daher denke ich, dass Die Aldor eine gute Wahl ist. Ich bemerke auch immer häufiger wie Spieler unseren Server joinen weil es hier noch richtiges Open RP gibt.

Mein aller erster RP-Server war der Kult der Verdammten. Mittlerweile ist der "untergegangen". Open RP gibt es dort nicht mehr.
Als ich dann auf "Die Aldor" kam, wurde ich richtig überannt mit RP 

Also ruhig mal drauf schauen. Aber NICHT nur bis nach Goldhain rennen. Denn GH ist ein schlechtes Beispiel ;P 

Ein Beispiel wies bei uns aussehen kann:
Kampfhandlung
Rede
Heer
Gnomeneinheit


----------

